# Bushing Comparison Chart



## Rangertrek (Sep 26, 2008)

Since I am new to pen turning, I have only 1 set of bushings at this time.  I just ordered 2 more pen kits with their bushing sets.  

I know all you pros out there must have a bunch of bushing sets.  Does anyone have a "comparison chart" that shows what bushings from different suppliers are about the same and what pen kits can be used with them?

I checked the library and found a few old threads that referenced a comparison chart, but did not find any actual information.

By the way, this is great site!:star:  I have learned so much from the forums and the library.  This site has probably cut my learning curve in half.  Now I just need more practive with the tools!


----------



## LanceD (Sep 26, 2008)

To save you time and a lot of hassle, why not just buy bushings for each kit you purchase. If you buy a Cigar kit from Woodcraft and a cigar kit from PSI get each of their bushings. At 4.00 to 6.00 per set that's a small price to pay not to have to worry if bushing A fits kit B or bushing B fits kit A.

Also I look at bushings as a disposable item. After a while sanding wears them down and eventually you'll need another set otherwise your pens will be underesized.


----------



## leehljp (Sep 26, 2008)

First of all, each different pen design has its own basic bushings. CSUSA makes a few different pens that use the same bushings. 

I agree with Lance above to order a set for each pen model that you use. I use to order two sets if I were going to make a dozen or more - mainly because I occasionally get a slightly out of round or off centered bushing. I hate that, so I ordered a second set.

Being new to this madness - I will recommend getting a set of calipers and sanding down to size using caliper measurements rather than relying on the bushings. Next I recommend checking out the mandrel-less / no mandrel method. This will eliminate bushing sanding dust and also sanding bushings to a smaller size. IN fact, you can can continue to use old bushings that have been reduced in size due to sanding.


----------



## Rangertrek (Sep 26, 2008)

I am using calipers to check the fit.  After my first 4-5 pens, I discovered the fit at the barrels was not what I wanted.  I do consider them as disposables and the cost spread over numerous pens is not that much. 

Any idea how many pens (say slimline) can you get from a set of bushings?

The no mandrel method is new to me. Any tips on guidance or links in the library where I can read about this?


----------



## avbill (Sep 26, 2008)

Well John, 

Email me privately and I can send you a chart of the different bushing.  Its in excel file There is a person, Joe Agrella on this list that has made a programs charting all the different bushing.  do not know his web site for it.  

enjoy


----------



## leehljp (Sep 26, 2008)

Rangertrek said:


> The no mandrel method is new to me. Any tips on guidance or links in the library where I can read about this?



Instead of using a mandrel, you will need a dead center ( or sometimes referred to as a drive center). Below is one I turned out of Aluminum but you can buy one from Grizzly in an MT 2 size here. 

I made my dead center on my lathe:






Here is a pict of it on the lathe. I turned the blank down to rough size with the bushings, but removed the bushings for sanding and finishing. No sanding dust, no shrinking bushings due to aggressive sanding, no glued bushings to the blank, reduced risk of out of round from mandrel problems.




It is MUCH more simple to use than to describe. And if you are already using calipers, you are 1/3 there.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Sep 26, 2008)

I just keep the bushings with the respective kits and don't need a chart for bushings.


----------



## joeatact (Sep 27, 2008)

Here is a link to a computer program that is a bushing database. Pictures, measurments, all kinds of info at your hands..

http://www.joespens.com/mypens/downloads/myBushingTracker.exe


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 27, 2008)

WOW Joe, you are not just another pretty face! :wink:  That is a really nice little program there.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice job Joe,
Very helpful and well done.


----------



## Rangertrek (Sep 28, 2008)

The bushing tracker program is Great!:wink:
I have also looked at your full penbox program, thats a job well done!:biggrin:

After I am a littel more experienced and have a few pens in inventory, I will be getting the program.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 28, 2008)

Rangertrek said:


> I am using calipers to check the fit.  After my first 4-5 pens, I discovered the fit at the barrels was not what I wanted.  I do consider them as disposables and the cost spread over numerous pens is not that much.
> 
> Any idea how many pens (say slimline) can you get from a set of bushings?
> 
> The no mandrel method is new to me. Any tips on guidance or links in the library where I can read about this?



I do most of my sanding on pens with Abranet.. doesn't seems to have as much effect on the bushings as sand paper..   I have 3 or 4 sets of 7mm bushings that are all tossed together in one container.. I use them interchangeably and don't see any difference in the fit of my slimline pens... will admit there are a few of the bushings that look to be under sized, and are probably from earliest set that did get sanded with sand paper.. ( I switched to Abranet about 2 or 3 years ago)... the thin bushings I use mostly for spacers now.

I don't use the no mandrel yet, since don't have a dead center for the head stock yet, but I'm thinking might be a boon for doing quality CA finishes.  As Pa Kettle says, 'Gonna fix that one of these days'


----------



## Daniel (Sep 28, 2008)

The longevity of bushings is directly related to how much you beat them up. my first bushings only lasted for 10 to 20 pens. now I can get 50 - 100 pens out of a set. I have to clean the CA off them more often than not so they are not getting a lot of wear. I suspect they will eventually wear against the mandrel and need to be replaced.
I also agree that it is easier to just order bushings with the pen kits and not have to worry. although I do have several pen styles that use the same bushings so it is hard to keep the bushings with the pen kits when the kits are in 6 different boxes. I keep my bushings in a small parts cabinet with each drawer labeled.


----------



## bradbn4 (Sep 28, 2008)

i just got an odd response to installing the software -  I use NOD32 for my anti-virus and it flagged the install.

I like the high end bushings from JohnyCNC - I keep those in the medicine bottles that the bushings came from.  Real nice used them a bit over the last few days


----------



## thewishman (Sep 29, 2008)

I tend to get about 30 pens per bushing set, but I am rough on them.


----------



## Rick_G (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm still on my first set for each style.  I use the bushings to get close then go the no mandrel route and sand to exact size.  For slims and other 7mm pens when I get close I take the bushings off and replace them with short pieces of brass tube.  This eliminates the sanding dust and glue on the bushing problem.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 3, 2008)

I downloaded the program, but it won't work on a MAC.  I get a message saying it won't work on DOS.  Doesn't make sense to me.


----------

